

R graph gallery (with code) - rogercosseboom
http://addictedtor.free.fr/graphiques/thumbs.php?sort=votes

======
RK
Here's the equivalent with Python and matplotlib. The plots are arguably
prettier too.

<http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/gallery.html>

------
gregstoll
Wow - I just started playing with R a few weeks ago and this is a great
resource. Browsing for a neat-looking graph and being able to see the source
is awesome!

------
ruby_roo
Is it possible to create _pretty_ graphs with gnuplot?

